# Sheesham (Indian Rosewood) furniture at Target



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I just saw a stunning piece of furniture at an exclusive store in my neighborhood called "Tar-geht". It's a small night table, but the wood used is fantastic! It's called Sheesham, and is Indian Rosewood. The piece is very sturdy, as they are using 6/4 stock and the grain is so tight that the piece is quite heavy. The round skirt is cut from solid wood, not bent or laminated, but still sturdy. The wood is just beautiful and it's unbelievable that Target is selling them. The workmanship is not bad either, considering it's being sold at Target and "Made in India", I am pleased to see that some quality goods are finally being represented by both parties. (There IS quality craftsmanship available, we just have to pay for it.) Although there is limited shaping that shows they are knocking these out as fast as they can. It's held together with screws, so it's not going to wiggle apart. Even if you got the wood for free you can't beat the price. Kinda' scary for local artisans. Here's the link they have for it online: http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/176-8916457-4334325?asin=B000TAJ106&AFID=Nextag_DF&LNM=More_Categories|Home_%20_Garden|B000TAJ106&CPNG=furniture&ref=tgt_adv_XSN10001.

By the way, I went back to purchase "one" and came home with "two". Maybe we can get some modern day "quality" stuff from China now? They have it, but you need to pay for it too.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

looks like really nice wood


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

it looks like somebody figured it out…cus it says out of stock…....so much for that probably…..beautiful wood


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A nice looking table. What was the price, because it doesn't show on the web link.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Meilie
That's a cool design and wood for sure,Thanks for sharing


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,
That kinda wood is the one that i would share with LJs, its in LA now, please contact Bibb before its gone,

Cheers,

Rosewood.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

It was listed online at $59.95 and at the store in my neighborhood it was $79.95. I guess shipping wasn't included in the online price.

If you're interested in some of this rosewood stock, contact "Bibb" as he may still have some available. http://lumberjocks.com/bibb/blog/series/1488


----------



## roadrunner0925 (Jun 26, 2008)

that thing is amazing! they call it rustic, i call it… well i dont know what i call it but that sure is a nice piece


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Sometimes, Dalbergia Latifolia and Dalbergia Sissoo are both called Shisham/Sheesham in India. Latifolia is much different and a lot more expensive than Sissoo. You can read the Wikipedia article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalbergia and see the comment on Sissoo.

The Indian souvenir trade sells objects made of Dalbergia sissoo (sometimes stained purple) as if they were rosewood. The wood of some species can be used for toolhandles, at best

I am not sure I would go that far in putting it down but, it sure isn't the true Indian rose wood to me.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the information. It's always helpful to see what the locals know about woods that are imported and marketed to us. I know that the wood scientists go crazy over all of the common names without referral to the botanical names, and even then the identity can be wrong.

*Praki:* Can you post a photo of what you consider "True Rosewood"? And/or photos of what you consider the high quality wood? This would be most helpful.

I suspect that these pieces are actually made of "trash" woods for tourist or export trade. The lumber stock is quite irregular in grain and there's a lot of sapwood, BUT the woods used are still stable and quite beautiful for their irregularities, especially to those of us who do not have this growing in our backyard.

It is a very hard, tight grained wood, even the tan/sapwood is quite stable. Check out Demi's (aka "Rosewoods") house: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15873

I sure would like some of the other woods from this area such as the heavy burl and ebony.


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

All,
Just to make sure we are all on the same page the wood that we have coming from Deni is true Dalbergia Latifolia. The latest info from my shipper is that I should have it in Denver next weel on aboutthe 10th.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Your comment "The workmanship is not bad either, considering it's "Made in India" is not in good taste.
Sharad


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

MMH - I am going to second patanjali's comment about India. This is not an attack on you and expect that you meant it another way.

In my prior working life we had several examples of highly technical CAD and tooling code done in India. As good as anything in North America. If you look at the surnames of many technical university heads, you find names that are Indian. India does pay attention to details, unlike the older Japan and some current China entries.

(BTW - I'm second generation US with roots from Europe.)


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I think we have all made the mistake of bashing cheaply made mass produced items and assuming that the country of origin is somehow 2nd class because of this….I've seen things from Mexico, Phillipines…Taiwan…etc that carry this stigma…

I think we all apologize to Sharad for this type of baseless stereotyping. I am sure that mmh did not mean this to bash any of our fellow India LJ's nor as an insult to India.

I went to college with several India born individuals that were excellent students and had tremendous talent…

I know that American made was bashed in certain countries when we mass produced items. Yet I know for a fact that we have excellent quality controls and engineering.

I believe the blame really should fall on the companies that exploit these countries inexpensive labor forces (without providing adequate training, quality controls, safety and pay) in order to mass produce products as cheaply as possible…these sub quality products are what we all complain about. We all share some of the blame for demanding cheaper and cheaper goods without acknowleding that with this comes the exploitation above.

Soap box over…

By the way…that is some beautiful wood!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have seen this before it's lovely and also cheap at twice that price ,so well done.Indian furniture tends to be very reasonably priced when you consider the workmanship that goes into it maybe our brother and friend Sharad could offer advice.Alistair


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I am very sorry, you are quite right Sharad, I do apologize.

I was comparing to the norm of the cheap type of furniture that Target usually sells. Made in China, Taiwan, Mexico, India, Africa, etc., many of these countries are unfortunately asked by consumers as ourselves to produce cheaply made products because we don't want to pay for quality. I was surprised that such a quality product was being offered at a low end store such as Target. And actually quite pleased to see that a quality piece was made from India.

Because of the demand of cheap products, I have to admit that I have rarely seen quality furniture made from India in this type of store. I humbly ask your forgiveness to this rude comment.

It would be nice to see more of this quality even at a higher price, as I'm sure that the craftsmanship is there, it's just not being exported or made as readily available as the lower quality. The products that we see made from China also fall into this, as there is so much junk available, but that's because we don't want to pay for quailty.

Even the items made in the USA are not always very good. It's sad that we have allowed our want for disposable, cheap merchandise dictate our purchases.


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you SteveMI, reggiek, Scotsman and mmh for your comments. First let me admit that I did not know that Target sells only cheap furniture items. If that is so then this furniture piece is unique for its price and I partly excuse mmh for her comments. It should not connote however that all that in made in India is cheap and substandard. 
India is still a developing country and it certainly cannot compete with the highly developed technology and high standards of developed countries. However it has a rich ancient heritage and abounds in talented people. If given proper training and facilities it can do wonders and is doing so in many fields. I know mmh does not mean any illwill. So let us forget this episode and develop universal brotherhood.
Sharad


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I whole heartedly agree that there are many quality craftsman in countries such as India that are not being properly recognized. I have seen some antiques that are quite superb and a modern rendition would be wonderful to acquire.

We need to learn about and teach future generations to appreciate quality and forego the cheap, lack luster quality that has been so readily marketed.

Visiting museums and galleries are a good start. The Smithsonian circle of museums in Washington, DC are all FREE. If you can visit this area, you MUST make it a point to visit at least one. The Renwick Gallery is where I saw the Sam Maloof exhibit and fell in love with his furniture.


----------

